# So this vertical lighting I added sucks!



## ryan1918 (Sep 19, 2012)

So yeah the big downfall is i like working in my room a lot and it hurts my eyes a ton which means I need to wear glasses because I can't deal with this, how do you guys deal with this??


----------



## jpill (Sep 19, 2012)

you wear sunglasses..


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 19, 2012)

Ya man sunglasses anyways. These lights are very damaging to your eyes, vertical or horizontal.


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 19, 2012)

lol I'm just about to add a vertical light quite low, didn't think of this. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 19, 2012)

Don't work with lights on. Best way to avoid damage to your eyes. Vertical or horizontal.

Green lights for the win.


----------



## DrGribble (Sep 19, 2012)

I got a Green CFL "Party Bulb" although I am still highly skeptical of it being risk free in terms of hermies (I can't imagine every green light is created to a standard for example) but It's there just in case... I do experience eye strain quite a bit, I bought welding goggles but I never even put them on or my sunglasses as I find it to be annoying. I try to avoid direct eye contact with the light but I may just need to start going to the goggles. You can't inspect plants in low (green) or no light so I kind of need them on when I am in there. If I go blind I am fucked though since I design for a living.

I feel like someone out of the Book of Eli or Mad Max when I wear these things.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Sep 19, 2012)

If you have a green party bulb cfl, you should get a green led! The cfls are just painted green so it is not a true green spectrum light!


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 19, 2012)

maui jims...


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 19, 2012)

I use green party bulbs and they are fine.


----------



## fxbane (Sep 19, 2012)

I kind of like the idea of those Method 7 glasses but damn they are just too pricey for my taste.

View attachment 2340883


----------



## DrGribble (Sep 19, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> maui jims...


I have owned several pairs of Maui Jims myself (because they are the shit) but they don't quite keep me from a headache in my room... vertical bare bulbs are pretty intense though, if I had air cooled hoods I wouldn't even need to wear sunglasses in my room at all. I gotta love Maui Jims I can't even tell they are on my head and have almost lost them because of it because they weigh nothing (I have always had the titanium ones with the flexi frames, Kapalua, Wailea, etc.)


----------



## berkman858 (Sep 21, 2012)

DrGribble said:


> I got a Green CFL "Party Bulb" although I am still highly skeptical of it being risk free in terms of hermies (I can't imagine every green light is created to a standard for example) but It's there just in case... I do experience eye strain quite a bit, I bought welding goggles but I never even put them on or my sunglasses as I find it to be annoying. I try to avoid direct eye contact with the light but I may just need to start going to the goggles. You can't inspect plants in low (green) or no light so I kind of need them on when I am in there. If I go blind I am fucked though since I design for a living.
> 
> I feel like someone out of the Book of Eli or Mad Max when I wear these things.


FYI - I had a green CFL and it made my last grow hermie. Don't use them, if you need to use green lights use green LEDs made for grow rooms.


----------



## Clown Baby (Sep 22, 2012)

any glasses with UV protection will be fine.

green CFL wont work. They still put out a full spectrum, just with a green cover over it.
If you want to run a light during dark time, it needs to be a green LED since they only emit a single nanometer spectrum


----------



## inspired333 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sebastien Blades said:


> If you have a green party bulb cfl, _you should get a green led_! The cfls are just painted green so it is not a true green spectrum light!


Exactly true.


----------



## NW2AZ (Sep 24, 2012)

I made that mistake my very first go round. I feel like thats a common noob move.


----------



## inspired333 (Sep 24, 2012)

Clown Baby said:


> any glasses with UV protection will be fine.


I'm not an expert, but I'm almost positive this isn't completely correct. That is...I think it's..wrong.
UV sunglasses will be better than nothing, for sure. But there are threads on the subject, you should get shade 5 glasses or something similar; welding glasses/goggles, something more suitable. But yea, if all you have right now is some polarized and/or UV glasses - wear'em guys.

Peace.


----------



## DrGribble (Sep 27, 2012)

I also have some tanning goggles... lol, Not much better UV Protection than something designed to protect your eyes from UV while you're baking in it... only catch is they suck for usability, you can't see much of anything even with 2000W of HID pounding in your face. They're darker than my welding goggles by a relatively decent amount...


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 23, 2012)

Pick up a pair of lumii glasses. They work just as well as the method 7 or whatever the fuck they are called and they are only $15 not $200. The jig is up on the method 7's and they are already going for $125 on eBay. I mean come on $200 for a pair of plastic sunglasses with uv blocking light blue lenses....eat a dick.

Just proof that a fool and his post harvest money are easily parted.


----------



## Slab (Nov 5, 2012)

fxbane said:


> I kind of like the idea of those Method 7 glasses but damn they are just too pricey for my taste.
> 
> View attachment 2340883


there is no protection on the sides, you would have to stare at the bulb the whole time to protect the side of your eyeballs.


----------



## laced23z (Nov 5, 2012)

Or u can just stand with ur back to the light!


----------

